# Buying a compression tester



## Shoesnsocks (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm thinking about buying a compression tester online. I already have one, but it was obviously meant for cars, and the threads are usually too long for testing small engine tools like chainsaws, blowers, etc. I used to use an Echo brand tester when I worked in a shop, but wanted to know if there was a less expensive option. Then again, I went with the less expensive option last time, and it didn't work out well.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## cedarhollow (Sep 29, 2019)

harbor freight has a kit with adapters for cheap money, unless you get a mac or snap on they are pretty much all made in china, probably in the same factory. i ordered a top of the line OTC kits last year and its just about the same as a harbor freight one and sticker on it says made in china


----------

